# Door trim question



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not too sure where I should post this, so I'll throw it in the off topic section…

I'm refinishing a basement room, and I've run into an issue. The old walls of the room were 1/4" paneling, which I removed and replaced with 1/2" drywall. The door for said room was not removed or repositioned, which leaves the door jamb 1/4" away from being flush with my drywall. How can I install trim/moulding around the door without there being a noticeable gap?

Maybe this picture helps?










If I was making my own molding I would just cut a rabbet out to accept the drywall, but I'm not planning to make my own trim for this room…

Oh, and caulk is not an answer as I would like to stain the trim, not paint it…

So…experts…any ideas?


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Don't know if there's a way to achieve a seamless all solid wood finished door trim job there with zero additional cost and minimal time. Cheap and fast: add to existing jamb 1/4"+ of trim/shims all around (use the leftover panelling if available), hand plane/file/sand down flush and install final trim/moulding of your/customer's choice then stain/protect is all I can suggest.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe install quarter round around the perimeter?


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Due to my constant remodeling of my condo.. I have encountered this as well.. after I replaced a door frame with the best figrued cherry boards to match my hallway, then remodeled the bathroom… arg.. I did what James101 suggested.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks guys…redsled, that had crossed my mind, as did James' idea. I just didn't know if that was legit and would work…and I hadn't though of quarter round…hmmm…

So it looks like I'm not the first to do this…I think I may use a combo of James and sled's plan. I don't know what molding I'm using just yet, but I think the shim and notch plan may be best…and if it looks like crap, quarter round will save the day!

Thanks again guys!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Just add a jamb extension. Rip a piece similar to the door jamb. Finish the edge butting to the door similar to what the door jamb is. Think of it almost like a mini v groove and fasten it to the door. I'd use small finish nails. Nail your trim up like you normally would.


----------



## carguy460 (Jan 3, 2012)

Jamb extension…thats a term that makes perfect sense to describe what I'm trying to do! Seems like everyone had the same general idea. Thanks again guys!


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

carguy460, yes it's called a jamb extention. usally 11/16" thick, if it's an interior jamb. you just butt up against jamb, but hold back a 1/4" from jamb edge to leave a reveal. now this piece should be flush with sheet rock.then apply your standard trim, as normal.


----------

